# Green terror, jag or jack Dempsey ?



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

So I am going to be setting up a 180 gal six foot soon and I wanted to know which fish would be the best fit and how to set up the tank for it , I already have experience with green terrors so you do not need to explain in detail about it  I am not fussy about the cichlid to pick but I prefer the jag cichlid but any fish that you think would be a good cichlid for that tank ? Thanks in advance
Jordan.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you wanting a single cichlid in this tank?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no he wants to put it with frontosa. its in another thread


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

No no no no I am thinking again about frontosa and I'm not sure that I want them , so want advice for fih I could have in the tank without them !


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

oh ok, sorry. in that case i have a 240 thats 8'x2'x2'. i keep synspillum, argentea, breidohri, rose queen, chocolate, sevs, and a few others. the synspillum are my favorite


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

It's either I have a front tank with some calvus or I could have the tank just with like a pair of jags or GT's or JD's , so I would like to find out what fish would be best suited for my tank and I'll decide if I put in the jag gt or JD or the cyphotilapia gibberosa


----------

